# Anyone from durham



## lurcher-lass (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi im from stanley and was just wondering if anyone could help me out with any local horse riding stables iv had a look and i cant find much about, can anyone help or need anyone to exercise there horses/ponys near stanley?


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

sorry i can not help but hope you find one soon that you like


----------



## lurcher-lass (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks, ill be moving back to N.I next month but i cant stand not bein able to ride while im in england


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

look in the yellow pages they might have some think


----------



## lurcher-lass (Oct 10, 2008)

Ah good idea iv been riding since i was four but now my bf wants to give it a try so i wonted to get him in somewhere nice and that, ill have to get the YP out tomoz and have a look thanks, ill be back at the old stables inN.I next month cant wait to be honest lol
x


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

i wish we all the best


----------

